# Colony - USA Cable TV SCI FY Show Premieres Tonite



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

new season starts tonite on the USA channel - 9pm CST .... this is like season 3 starting 

series is about the alien invasion - no, not from across the border - outer space aliens that have conquered Earth and the humans have an underground resistance network started - fighting back against the invaders and the human traitors serving them ....

decent show


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> new season starts tonite on the USA channel - 9pm CST .... this is like season 3 starting
> 
> series is about the alien invasion - no, not from across the border - outer space aliens that have conquered Earth and the humans have an underground resistance network started - fighting back against the invaders and the human DEMOCRAT traitors serving them ....
> 
> decent show


I corrected it for you


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like liberal propaganda to the untrained eye. Do it have a lot of transgender swishers in it?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

So far its a pretty decent show and part of that is they haven't force fed liberal politics down our throats. Its a modern day version of the French Resistance vs Collaborators in Nazi Occupied France which of course has been changed to Alien Occupied LA.


When you take out the alien part of it some of the stuff thats going on kind of makes sense. Using digital data to track down and kill military veterans, leo's, or anybody else that might be willing to put up a fight. Rule by fear of a brutal military like police force and threat of being sent to a forced labor camp for minor offenses, separate families, all necessities rationed and distributed by the government, unable to leave your "assigned zone", curfews enforced by armed drones.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have seen this.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I killed my cable connection in favor of an android box and a roof antennae, might have to search for it, thanks for the tip


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Good show, I had it set up to record. We generally watch this one as a family. It was the same for the Walking Dead until this seasons premiere. Wife gave up on it after that. I loved it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I have seen this.....
> 
> View attachment 35497


Good show. I remember it from the 80's. I bought the series on VHS, then DVD became the in thing so I sold it in a garage sale.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Good show. I remember it from the 80's. I bought the series on VHS, then DVD became the in thing so I sold it in a garage sale.


It still gets shown from time to time. I liked it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> So far its a pretty decent show and part of that is they haven't force fed liberal politics down our throats. Its a modern day version of the French Resistance vs Collaborators in Nazi Occupied France which of course has been changed to Alien Occupied LA.
> 
> When you take out the alien part of it some of the stuff thats going on kind of makes sense. Using digital data to track down and kill military veterans, leo's, or anybody else that might be willing to put up a fight. Rule by fear of a brutal military like police force and threat of being sent to a forced labor camp for minor offenses, separate families, all necessities rationed and distributed by the government, unable to leave your "assigned zone", curfews enforced by armed drones.


looks like the show is turning back to the first season - the shooting war is back on - more like Falling Skies with the bad guys landing ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It still gets shown from time to time. I liked it.


I looked on eBay and you can buy it on DVD. If you pay attention you can find some cheap buy it now listings.


----------

